# Quark screen refresh hints?



## shapeshifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, I probably should have switched to indesign. But for the time being, how can I enhance (or should I say activate) te screenrefresh for my Quark app in classic mode. 

It all works fine till you scroll, it just wont refresh till you roll up the window, is there a forced redraw for classic apps under 10.2.3?

And while youre at it, is there a way to write PDF from a classic app, without using the classic app path (eg. postscript is made with classic apps now, should be OSX native).

Anyone... ....Thankx


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2003)

to export as a pdf from classic you have to use acrobat distiller, i think, at least thats the only way ive ever done it.

as for the redraw problem, you are SOL


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2003)

oh yeah...

you can zoom out and back in, and it will resolve document redraw problems. not perfect, kinda annoying, but it works more often than not.


----------



## lipbone (Jan 22, 2003)

you can also turn guides on/off. I have my middle mouse button (scroll wheel button) set to do that. 2 clicks and no arm movement, voila!


----------



## mikenfer (Jan 24, 2003)

You can also command-shift period. Once you're tired of that, you might want to consider one of the following Xtensions: Classic Draw XT or Redraw Classic XT.

Cheers.


----------



## toast (Jan 24, 2003)

Quark 6 (June/July 2003) will solve the problem.

I simply switch guides (F7/F7), like lipbone does.
Or switch to Classic where Quark (Passport 4) is more stable and fast anyway.


----------

